# BLOOM Cinematic Sound Engine



## Naroth Audio (Feb 4, 2022)

*INTRODUCING BLOOM*

We are very excited to introduce our latest product, Bloom!

​
*ABOUT*
​With hundreds of sound sources encapsulated in four powerful engines, Bloom discovers a new dimension of morphing the traditional into something else. Bloom is the perfect tool for the creative mind delivering obscure soundscapes, lush pads, to tantalizing pulses and beyond.

*WHATS INSIDE*

• 500+ sound sources
• 200+ customizable parameters
• 250 presets from world class designers
• Intuitive preset browser with tags
• 11 layer effects / 8 global effects
• Import user sounds and wavetables
• Granular Synthesis
• Custom Sequencer
• 24bit 48kHz samples
• Evolving pads, soundscapes, drones, pulses
and more

Bloom will be available on the FREE Kontakt Player as well as Kontakt 6.5 or later.

CHECK OUT BLOOM HERE





​


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 8, 2022)

Ok, but.
How long is soon?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice...😎 I can't wait!? 😁 Will there be any discounts at all for current Naroth Audio owners? 😊When is it due to be released?


----------



## Naroth Audio (Mar 26, 2022)

@nordicguy @mr.vad0614 We will be launching within a week as we prepare and update our site 
You can check out info on Bloom as well as listen to demos in the top of the thread


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 26, 2022)

Naroth Audio said:


> @nordicguy @mr.vad0614 We will be launching within a week as we prepare and update our site
> You can check out info on Bloom as well as listen to demos in the top of the thread


Thank you for the update, it's been a while since I've checked this thread from my last post and I had no idea there was more information about Bloom posted along with Demos!? 😱Do you mean to tell me that everything I hear in the demos are all Bloom? Or are there other virtual instruments being used as well in the mix? If not, then it sounds phenomenal if that is all Bloom!? And one I will definitely be purchasing if that is the case!? 🤩


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 26, 2022)

@mr.vad0614 Thanks so much  I just updated the thread today with the new video and demos.

As for the sounds, Bloom is all of that outside of the percussion and short strings. We have a version for each of the tracks without outside libraries towards the bottom of demo list.


----------



## AMBi (Mar 26, 2022)

Sounds amazing! Looking forward to this


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 26, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> @mr.vad0614 Thanks so much  I just updated the thread today with the new video and demos.
> 
> As for the sounds, Bloom is all of that outside of the percussion and short strings. We have a version for each of the tracks without outside libraries towards the bottom of demo list.


Hey David! No...Thank you! Just from listening to the demos it sounds so creative and inspirational with what you can do with it, like the sound moves and flows...Like it's alive almost!?

Thank you for clarifying and for also pointing out the naked demos which I didn't realize were there, I will check them out now for sure! Looking forward to the release and seeing more video demonstrations of the instrument! Keep up to good work my friend! 👍🏾


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 28, 2022)

@AMBi Thanks so much!

@mr.vad0614 "Like it's alive almost!?" exactly what we were going for with Bloom as a concept 

With Bloom I wanted to create a container that allowed for unique and interesting modulations and then combine that with a large and diverse sound source collection. In the library our sound sources are divided up into a categories:






And then of course allowing the user to add in their own sounds and wavetables was a must!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 28, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> @AMBi Thanks so much!
> 
> @mr.vad0614 "Like it's alive almost!?" exactly what we were going for with Bloom as a concept
> 
> ...


Oh wow! 😲 What a diverse collection of sound sources! 😱 I see a winner right here, this is really unique! When will it be available? This week...😁


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 29, 2022)

​
In this video you can take a listen to 25 of the 250 presets packed inside of Bloom. Bloom was created with sonic evolution as its core concept. We put together a team of extraordinary sound designers to help create a vast collection of interesting, unique, and most importantly, useful presets for Composers and Producers.



​
With a large preset bank, we also wanted to make sure our users could easily navigate it so we created a tagging system where you can narrow the list down to find what youre looking for.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Mar 30, 2022)

The wait is over! Bloom is now available @ narothaudio.com
You can check it out here​


----------



## Kassich (Mar 30, 2022)

These presets are AWESOME! I love the fact that I'll be able to hit one note, wiggle the mod wheel a bit and BOOM, cue done, on to the next one.

Also, getting to hear the 'naked' stems really shows how much of the heavy lifting BLOOM is doing in these awesome demos. Thanks for that transparency, and it is immensely impressive what we are getting here.

Currently downloading with Native Access, and I'm sure I'll be in preset heaven until I pass out... Clearly not getting anything else done today...


----------



## ebelvin (Mar 30, 2022)

I have to say, this instrument is just plain fun to play with! I had the privilege of working with a preview version of BLOOM, and the interface invites exploration at pretty much every turn. I love discovering how presets are designed to morph, and customizing them is painless. Also, the sheer number of recorded sounds available to work with is awesome.

Well done on a truly versatile instrument! I look forward to using this regularly.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

BLOOM really sounds great!
How long is the intro period?

Thanks


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi David, first of all congratulations on the release of Bloom! Secondly I am trying to purchase it, however there are shipping costs involved that get added to overall total upon checkout? Is this normal? This is a digital product right, to be downloaded only? As I am confused at the moment, and can't make my purchase yet because of the additional costs incurred from the shipping costs added to it. ☹️


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 30, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Hi David, first of all congratulations on the release of Bloom! Secondly I am trying to purchase it, however there are shipping costs involved that get added to overall total upon checkout? Is this normal? This is a digital product right, to be downloaded only? As I am confused at the moment, and can't make my purchase yet because of the additional costs incurred from the shipping costs added to it. ☹️


My mistake! I accidentally had it checked as a physical product but this is fixed now! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> BLOOM really sounds great!
> How long is the intro period?
> 
> Thanks


The intro pricing will be on for the next ̶2̶ 4 weeks starting today 
Update: we will continue the intro offer for 1 month until April 30th!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 30, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> The intro pricing will be on for the next 2 weeks starting today


Thanks but unfortunately April 15th affects some of us in the USA (tax time) I was hoping for April 30th……..Nevertheless BLOOM sounds wonderful!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 30, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> My mistake! I accidentally had it checked as a physical product but this is fixed now! Thanks for pointing it out


Thank you so much for sorting that out David, glad I could point it out to you and be of some help! Now I shall proceed in purchasing Bloom! 😁


----------



## Alchemedia (Mar 30, 2022)

Bravo!


----------



## jmars (Mar 30, 2022)

Definitely going to pick this up! I’m always looking for ways to add life and movement to my drones and pads, seems like this will handle that and a lot more!


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks but unfortunately April 15th affects some of us in the USA (tax time) I was hoping for April 30th……..Nevertheless BLOOM sounds wonderful!


Very true (dreaded tax time)! I gave it some thought and updated my post to reflect Apr 30th


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 31, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> Very true (dreaded tax time)! I gave it some thought and updated my post to reflect Apr 30th




😘 Thanks


----------



## davidnaroth (Mar 31, 2022)

jmars said:


> Definitely going to pick this up! I’m always looking for ways to add life and movement to my drones and pads, seems like this will handle that and a lot more!


A perfect application of Bloom! Lively pads and drones was my original concept for Bloom, but I ended up expanding it into much more during development.


----------



## bbrylow (Apr 3, 2022)

David, Well Done my friend! This is an amazing collection of unique sound textures with an extremely well designed interface and engine to enable quick creativity without sounding like the same old things.


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 4, 2022)

@bbrylow Thanks Bryan! Brainstorming and sampling unique textures for the sound source collection was a huge part of the process, I wanted to make sure there was a ton of content for Bloom in the initial release.


----------



## pranic (Apr 4, 2022)

I had this on my "buy this year" list... and then played all the demos for my wife who was like, "Yes, this!!! It sounds so good". TLDR: Downloading now.


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 4, 2022)

pranic said:


> I had this on my "buy this year" list... and then played all the demos for my wife who was like, "Yes, this!!! It sounds so good". TLDR: Downloading now.


I wish I could truly convey how much I appreciate hearing these things  Thanks for your support!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 4, 2022)

pranic said:


> I had this on my "buy this year" list... and then played all the demos for my wife who was like, "Yes, this!!! It sounds so good". TLDR: Downloading now.


🙋🏻‍♂️ .......... and which new car did she finally choose ??


----------



## Anze Rozman (Apr 5, 2022)

I did a few samples for the library very early on. Now I can finally play around with the full version and I must say I think David did an incredible job! All of the patches sound so natural. Its definitely staying in my template!


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 6, 2022)

@Simeon did a wonderful video exploring Bloom from a user point of view!​


----------



## Simeon (Apr 6, 2022)

Here is a standalone video from the livestream.


----------



## Evans (Apr 7, 2022)

When does intro pricing end?


----------



## Simeon (Apr 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> When does intro pricing end?



April 30th


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 7, 2022)

"Bloom contains some of the most incredible sounds Ive heard in a long time"
"It can cover so much ground"
"Bloom is one of the must have instruments of 2022"

A review by Pete from Sample Library Review. Thanks Pete and @donbodin !​


----------



## Evans (Apr 7, 2022)

A good test for this (all releases, really) was playing some of these walkthroughs/preset overviews on cheap laptop speakers.

.... seems like the presets were well thought out.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 7, 2022)

Tough so far _ even at Intro pricing. Will follow more vids and posts, but this is in broad 'category' needing some sort of trial on home studio system prior to purchase ..... imho 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 7, 2022)

Evans said:


> seems like the presets were well thought out.


Thanks  We spent a lot of time developing the presets, trying to make each one unique and useful, while still sounding good (even on cheap laptop speakers haha).


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 11, 2022)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the amazing support and reception of Bloom in its first week! It's always gratifying to hear everyone's comments on our libraries we put out.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 19, 2022)

Intro Pricing is over the 1/2 way point! Just a little over a week to save on our latest instrument


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 19, 2022)

As I mentioned on YT, Bloom is a masterpiece as far as these kinds of libraries go. Beautifully sampled, a broad and varied selection of sound sources, a fantastic GUI, and highly "tweakable." Normally, my impulse would be to discourage everyone from getting it so that everybody doesn't wind up using the same two or three snapshots and thus sounding the same, but there is enough material here so that should not be an issue. Did I mention that you can also import your own sounds? As a user I want to say well done and a hearty thumbs up!

I encourage everyone to also check out Mood Guitars... or perhaps not, lol.


----------



## nikhilkmusic (Apr 20, 2022)

Holy wow. I've been playing around with this artfully done library for a week or so, and it's quickly found a home in several projects. The sounds are SO easy to use and musical, and the presets alone would make this a must buy for me -- but the maleability of the sounds and how intuitive the GUI is make this a must use! 

I think for me it's rare to find a library that lets one dive deep into customizing the sounds while still feeling accessible and easy to jump into. And in a world saturated with libaries, BLOOM is a breath of fresh air.

HIGHLY recommend for anyone on the fence about this !


----------



## Evans (Apr 20, 2022)

nikhilkmusic said:


> HIGHLY recommend for anyone on the fence about this !


Well, shit.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 24, 2022)

Intro pricing ends in less than a week  thanks to everyone for the support thus far!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2022)

@Naroth Audio 

Thanks for extending the Bloom intro.

I’m going to Blossom! 🌺

👍


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 30, 2022)

We’re in the last 24 hours of the intro pricing! It will end tonight at 12:00am PST. If you’re interested don’t miss out!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Apr 30, 2022)

Grab it folks !!!…Been ‘weaning’ my way off buying WAY too many sample libraries this year (and so far so good 👍🏻..even had some ‘spending $’ to grab a couple strymon pedals for my synths) 
But this one i had to have , and i’m thrilled with it…REALLY has its ‘own thing’ and i already got much use out of it…150 well spent ….Highly recommended.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 5, 2022)

Not so many libraries I am beggin for an option to empty my wallet (payment problems for dinosaurs without paypal/credit card between europe and us).....

And even less where the develloper moves heaven and earth to fulfill my wish 

And if that takes a little longer then the intro period takes care of that too....

What a support to beam me up to heaven now this evening.......

My only crit: what sense does a favourite tagging has when you have to tag all available presets  ?

This is really something outstanding, unique......


----------



## davidnaroth (May 7, 2022)

@KarlHeinz Thanks so much for the kind words Karl! Always incredibly gratifying to hear this  
Im glad we were able to get things setup with the alternate payment gateway, I'm always happy to make things more accessible for everyone


----------



## davidnaroth (May 7, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Been ‘weaning’ my way off buying WAY too many sample libraries this year


 me too lol

Happy to hear Bloom made an exception though!!


----------

